# Right side rocker panel molding



## JoshMonty (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi all. My right side rocker panel modling on my RS model came unattached from the car. I don't know if the clips broke or what not but the piece isn't attached entirely to the car now and there is a space in between the rocker panel and molding. What can I do to fix this? the body shop attempted to put adhesive on to "glue" it but that lasted a day. I am going to another body shop tomorrow to see what they can do. Im just worried with that space there and rocker panel exposed that im at risk for rust issues. Is it steel under this plastic molding?


----------



## WHITE20161LT (Jan 19, 2016)

This just happened to the rear portion of my passenger side skirt on my 2016 RS with 600 miles on it. The dealer that I work at has a body shop and one of our techs said that sometimes they aren't put on the greatest. What I did was took a razor blade and took off the existing double sided tape under the trim and then put some adhesion promoter and a new piece of 3m double sided tape on it. It feels tight as can be now.


----------



## JoshMonty (Jan 12, 2016)

I just don't know if I should replace it for the 600 or just do something myself or leave it be


----------

